# this could be the answer for those who dont have the 4G tablet :)



## bigworm1195 (Mar 6, 2012)

this will be a task for a really smart group but i think this can be integrated if there's a way to buy the actual radio 
http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/general/qualcomms-latest-gobi-lte-radio-opens-the-world-for-lte-users-to-roam-r451


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

That would be great, but um how would you attach the radio? It is a chip in the circuit board of the device and there wouldn't be a way to attach it.


----------



## bigworm1195 (Mar 6, 2012)

im not sure, i know they have the ability to have a radio, cuz some people actually have 4g versions of the tablet, but i dont know who would be up to figuring how to put it in, and load the drivers


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

either you totally misunderstood what it is, or you're way too simplifying and think everything's just plug and play.


----------



## bigworm1195 (Mar 6, 2012)

i know you need a compatible board, and other this other stuff, im just saying, maybe its possible that someone really smart can maybe figure out all the crap you need to do to get it up and goin


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

No, this likely means nothing for non-4g owners. The Wifi model has only a wifi SoC, and the 4g one has a Wifi SoC and a 4g SoC (or maybe a hybrid SoC with capabilities for both, but I doubt it since that usually limits things)

So basically inside a regular wifi TP you have a hole where the 4g part would go, and inside the 4g one you don't have a hole there. And its not a hole like a usb port, its a hole with probably around 200 pins less than 2mm apart at the farthest. I.E. Not able to be installed by around 99% of the user base.


----------



## bigworm1195 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

lol, the 4G TP has a PCI slot for the radio which hooks onto the back of the LCD screen. The WiFi TP doesn't have a PCI slot for a radio.


----------

